
Colorful Peru in 8K HDR 60FPS - ceecko
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1La4QzGeaaQ
======
mkempe
What kind of computer or TV setup would one have _today_ in order to enjoy the
full quality of such videos? my recently-bought TV is 4K.

I'd love to enjoy the 2020 Olympics in glorious 8K... [1]

[https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/01/youll-probably-
never...](https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/01/youll-probably-never-own-
lgs-88-inch-8k-oled-tv-and-thats-ok/)

